# My ShedsUSA Shed



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Had it installed a few months ago. It is 12 X 20. I had to modify the header above the door in order to pass code. I went to a metal works shop and had them make/give me an L shapped (no L cracks please) piece of steel a little less than a quarter inch thick. I installed this to re-inforce the header above the extra large door. I used my reciprocating saw and trimmed the tops of the 2 X 4's on either side and slid the piece inbetween so that it supported the bottom side of the header on top of the 2 X 4's. 

(Picture available upon request since I can't explain it worth a damn). I should probably get a better closer up picture of the shed too.

[108K download of image coming]
<img src="http://mywebpages.comcast.net/tisenberg/shedFromDistance.jpg" >


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Built the base myself... no big deal, just annoying. 9 holes, 12 inches wide about 30 inches deep. I rented an auger. I was pissed that HD was out of the seesaw type of auger. Man those two man augers kick your butt even with three people.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Then it was delivery time, some came in pieces...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

And some came pre-built....


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

All in all, I could have built the shed myself, but I had too much going on and I needed it done before winter. I was finishing up too many other projects at the time.... well that is my excuse and my wife didn't want to wait either.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*NICE*

Nice yard oh the shed looks good to:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

tisenberg,

Good looking shed and great looking yard. How about more pictures?

Greg


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

P.S. 

I like the red truck too. Details?('')


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I was planning on doing some more pictures this weekend... we'll see. 

Lets see. We live on a lot that is somewhat hilly. We needed a place for the kids to play that we could keep track of them, so.... We had a asphalt path installed from the driveway, down the side of the house and down to the area which is in the first picture. I wanted the kids to have a place to rollerblade, ride bikes, chase each other, etc., so we made that path connect to an oval path (AKA race track). The path partially goes up to the shed and that is another project that I need to finish. It's not huge track, but big enough to run bikes around on it. 

In the center, we put up a play area with the playset. It's hard to see on this reduced down picture, but there is also three swings on it.

Basically, our kids are spoiled rotten... well they are spoiled, they are not really rotten.

As for the red truck. My mom told my wife that I had a little red firetruck when I was a kid, so she of course bought one out of a catalog for my son. It has a roll-up hose on the back and a bell in the front. You can probably see his sippie cup on the back of the truck too.

When the leaves cover the path (which is in the woods... kinda), I lower the deck, engage the blades and do a couple of laps at full speed. My neighbors must think I'm nuts running around the track on my mower. I could do the blower, but that is not as much fun.

I have attached a 378K shot of the backyard from the deck, where you can see the track and playarea a little better.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow. Looks like a truly beautiful place! What a great lawn and path to the back recreational area for the kids and a nice shed!
Looks like you take a lot of pride in your home and land! 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow that picture from above looks great... nice setup..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*What do you use your L130 for?*

:dazed: 
It doesn't appear you have a lot of grass to cut.:smiles:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Not a lot of grass, but here is the septic field that I mow on the side of the house. The path is hard to see, it is behind the fence.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*Location*

Nice yard and shed.

Manassas huh? How close are you to the battlefield?


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Otherside of town. Probably a 15 minute drive.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

*Tisenberg ---*

T,

Beautiful place. Would you mean adding to the introductions thread under Simple_John's recent post "Now who in heck am I?" and tell us more about your occupation, family etc. BTW, what part of VA do you live? I have been there several times and we really love the Bedford, Blacksberg, Lynchburg area. I have heard alot of stories about VA and the commonwealth. Can you explain how that affects taxes, property values, etc? I am just curious about VA.

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Here is a few more shots as promised. The shed closer up...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Steel Header re-inforcer. ($45.00)


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Closeup of header connection point.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking shed. I hate to burst your bubble but, my concern would be having it that close to those trees. Are you going to regret down the road when the trees, as they get larger, start pushing it off its foundation? The roof being that shaded could mean premature failure of the shingles. mg:


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

not really.... I'm not planning on being there that long outta here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*It sure is empty*

Have you put anything in it or is it just for your JD.NANA This is what mine looks like:tellyou: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody you dont have a shed... yours is almost a garage....


heres mine...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

It's pretty empty. I can actually drive in and drive around in it... have to backup every once in awhile.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Few things for you Tberg

First NICE shed. I have gotten one from them before I it's real nice. It was for a vacation home, and just no time to build it myself.


The hedder. I could see why you had to reinforce the header. Lots of joists on that small hedder, would never hold up to one of my winters. Do you get much snow there? 

LOVE the yard!!! Gave me some good ideas for mine. 


That ramp???? No problems pulling up it? In the picture it looked like a real steep angle.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

We get slammed with snow every few years. This shed has not seen snow yet. Mostly, we only get a few inches at a time and it is spread out. Many times the snow in the morning is gone before I can get home that night.

As for the ramp. The left corner floor board is about 2 feet off the ground and the right corner is closer to 3 feet. I used 2 pieces of plywood length wise. So the actual distance from the shed is 8 feet. It is *kinda* steep, but I can drive up and down the ramp with no issues. I even drove head down and head up with the plow on without digging holes in the plywood.

I put several 8 X 10 cross-members attached to 4 X 4's. The 4X4's are sitting in those concrete piller castings that sit on the ground. Seems to be working out, but I may modify next summer depending on how it goes this winter.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Speaking of sheds, that is one thing on the front burner for me aswell. The wife sort of fell in love with one particular shed offered by HD, that has a barn style roof and is 2 stories. She also would like one 16 x 20. I just have a hard time to justify the amount of money for the end product, but I hate the thoughts of working on two stories either, and most of the work would be by me alone, and I don;t think my old battered body would hold up. So perhaps once she gets back to her good old self, I may just breakdown and get her her new shed. She wants the upper floor for her beanie babie collection and other odds and ends, and has reservations on a small section downstairs, that she wants to turn into inside housing for the fur kiddies, and to have it air conditioned and make it so they have access to an outside fenced run, for those times we are or would like to be away for a weekend etc. Be very easy for someone to check on them while were gone. She said I could park my JD GX335 and a few other odds and ends in it if I wanted to ;-)


----------

